# Mental Health Care in Mexico???



## Ashley_Mc (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello there -- I am an American, currently living in the UK (which drives me crazy) with my British partner, and we are strongly considering relocating to Mexico for at least a year or two. I am wondering about the access to mental health care -- I have a diagnosed and treatable mental health "disorder" (though I'm not very fond of that language), take a small amount of related medication, and always try to have access to therapy if possible as it is immensely helpful when things get rough. Does anyone know
a) about access to docs/psychiatrists (public or private)
b) about access to therapists (public or private) and how this differs with urban/rural living
c) can you be prohibited from getting on public insurance if you have a pre-existing mental health condition? (or asthma, which I have too).

thanks so much for any information,
Ashley


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
Although I have no personal experience with such care, my impression is that it is a lot less common than in some other cultures. Also, it would probably be difficult unless you were fluent in Spanish and culturally adapted. The IMSS medical program does exclude previously existing conditions and I'm not even sure that it deals with psychiatric conditions. Most of us, who maintain that coverage, only do so as a back-up in the event of a serious accident. Full coverage requires a wait of some two years. It is not an insurance program so much as a public health program with limited funds and services, long waits and often marginal care. I would not recommend it in your situation. You would be better served if you could find a fluent English speaking private provider in one of the major cities.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't say anything specifically, but over the years in many countries I've found that there is usually an expat therapist or two practicing anywhere there is a substantial collection of expats. Also, most medical doctors know some English, and many are quite fluent, so it might be easier to find a psychiatrist than a psychologist who is fluent and would be able to help you. I would not consider any rural areas.


----------



## masmgt (Feb 19, 2009)

Most (non-narcotic) medicatrions are available without a prescription. MDs are available almost everywhere, and many speak some Enlish. US trained MDs are common in major urban areas.

Therapists are another issue. I doubt if a Mexican national would be very helpful, regardless of language skills, due to cultural differences. There are some US/Canadian psychiatrists/ psychologists/ "therapists" in the major urban areas.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

There are more and more therapists offering online-sessions with with webcam and chat. My wife is a therapist (in spanish) and has some patients from remote places where there is no qualified therapist near. Maybe you can work something out with the therapist in your home country.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

if you register with Yolisto: Clever Expatriates Sharing Things and Ideas in Yucatan, Mexico (it's free) you can access this page merdodson&#146;s Profile - Female - United States » Yolisto: Clever Expatriates Sharing Things and Ideas in Yucatan, Mexico. Merilee has Welcome to Affordable Counseling Services via internet and is a practicing US therapist. She currently lives in Yucatan.
There are many US and foreign trained medical professionals in Mexico and you should be able to find one that suits your needs. Excellent medical care here of all types, don't worry.


----------

